# How do the pro's get that sound on impact?



## drawboy (Jul 19, 2012)

I went to the Open Wednesday. What struck me more than anything was the sound of the ball on the clubface that really loud "Click" sound at impact on every shot, even the short pitches. How do they achieve that sound? surely it is more than just the quality of strike.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2012)

Nope. Just quality of strike - though speed helps too.

I've been quite near quite a few and on some shots you can feel the shudder through the ground!

If it's Drives though, the boards around the tees give some odd echoes, so slightly different sound even for amateurs.


----------



## DCB (Jul 19, 2012)

It's all down to perfect ball striking.  If your ahead of players, listen for the ball in the air, there's a sort if fizzing sound as it flies off into the distance.

Makes you wonder why we try and play the game


----------



## Mary (Jul 19, 2012)

DCB said:



			It's all down to perfect ball striking.  If your ahead of players, listen for the ball in the air, there's a sort if fizzing sound as it flies off into the distance.

Makes you wonder why we try and play the game 

Click to expand...

Reminds me of the first time I went to Wentworth and we were following a very young Sergio.  My son picked us a spot part way down the fairway, and we did indeed hear the ball "fizz" as it flew. It's golf - but not as we know it!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2012)

I love watching the pros hit their mid to long irons. I think it's the one part of their game that really does demonstrate how good they really are.
When you here that Click it almost sounds like they've thinned it, but the effortless way the ball just flys off the face and fizzes through the air just confirms how good these guys are.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sounds a bit geeky but I love the sound the irons make on there practice shots, especially the wedge practice shots. Same sound every time.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think its called the smash factor, its the shear club head speed smashing the ball.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 19, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I think its called the smash factor, its the shear club head speed smashing the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Smash factor is the ratio between the ball speed and the club speed.

Eg Tiger Woods has/had a smash factor of 1.48. Bubba's is 1.52

I suppose you could argure the click is a result of this.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Nah. Smash factor is the ratio between the ball speed and the club speed.

Eg Tiger Woods has/had a smash factor of 1.48. Bubba's is 1.52

I suppose you could argure the click is a result of this.
		
Click to expand...

Now what do you think..........


----------



## One Planer (Jul 19, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Now what do you think..........
		
Click to expand...

I think smash factor is just the ratio on a measured strike under controlled conditions.

Swining the club as pro's do they are going to be hitting the sweet spot 95+% time with there irons, but I wouldn't describe that as "smash factor".


----------



## munro007 (Jul 19, 2012)

How about this one then, its due to the way they excelerate and whack the ball then. Its like they squash the ball.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 19, 2012)

munro007 said:



			How about this one then, its due to the way they excelerate and whack the ball then. Its like they squash the ball. 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 19, 2012)

its purely the quality of a squarely struck ball, not glancing blows but a proper attack angle with square face and hands slightly ahead.

We have all done it sometimes, that strike that you hardly felt as it hit the sweet spot and timing/angle etc etc was all in sync

Its repeating it that sets them apart


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2012)

It's because their clubs are all forged by Miura and aren't the same as the ones we use.







*Runs for cover* :whoo:


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 19, 2012)

That is what a ball that is struck correctly sounds like. The pros concentrate on getting a good contact on the ball rather than trying to swing as hard as possible to try and smash it a mile, unlike a lot of club golfers........


----------



## One Planer (Jul 19, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			That is what a ball that is struck correctly sounds like. The pros concentrate on getting a good contact on the ball rather than trying to swing as hard as possible to try and smash it a mile, unlike a lot of club golfers........

Click to expand...

Would "2 gloves" Gainey prove or disprove that :rofl:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's because their clubs are all forged by Miura and aren't the same as the ones we use.







*Runs for cover* :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Never a truer word spoken. :clap:


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 19, 2012)

i bet there will be an app for the sound soon,just getting the app to go off as you duff your 7 iron 20 yds would be a bummer thou!!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Never a truer word spoken. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I was being sarcastic!
		
Click to expand...

No way..... Really


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's because their clubs are all forged by Miura and aren't the same as the ones we use.







*Runs for cover* :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm....mine must be faulty then, I better send them back


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 19, 2012)

The best noise is the one Adam Scott made when he it the pin on 16.

U can hear it on the beeb highlights about 10 mins in


----------



## CMAC (Jul 20, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			The best noise is the one Adam Scott made when he it the pin on 16.

U can hear it on the beeb highlights about 10 mins in
		
Click to expand...

what beeb highlights? cant see them anywhere, poor show


----------



## club psycho (Jul 20, 2012)

isn't it because they use the blades aswell


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 20, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			what beeb highlights? cant see them anywhere, poor show
		
Click to expand...

Just on the iplayer, I go straight there for my BBC videos rather than faffing about on the crowded sports pages.


----------

